# EP4D radio troubles



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is anybody else having problems switching to 3G from 4G? I know VZW is having problems with the 4g network right now, but I'm seeing problems with the phone not switching to 3g when "lte/auto" is the network mode. The phone will just sit with no data connection and fail to connect to 3g. It even has problems when setting to cdma only... Takes a very long time to make connection. Sometimes have to go in and out of airplane mode to get things working.

Oh yeah, this is happening on both of our phones...stock ota + root.


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

I am experiencing the same issues. I think I am going to flash back to EP4P radios.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

its the network guys....mine had the problem too, it went back to working normal today, although it almost always stays on 4G


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

My 3G/4G/WiFi switching had been sketchy more than just today. And its better on EP4P than on EP4D.


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

Just read in another thread that the network issues have been more than just today.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been going crazy thinking that my phone has bad radios. Then day before yesterday I reverted back to EP3HA radios. Then later that day I lost my data connection totally. Of course I blamed my radio. I went home from work and reflashed the EE4 radio and still got nothing. Then finally I thought to check to see if there was a network issue. Boy did I feel stupid when I found out about Verizon's lost network. I went through all that grief because of my jumping to the conclusion that I got bad software from here. I guess that's the price I pay.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I had my 3g drop completely during the outage. My wife was standing next to me with her Tbot, and had perfect 3g data.

Its not just the network, its also a problem with the phone itself. I have been arguing with Verizon on this for 4 months now, and they still won't admit its a problem.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Things seem to be back to normal now. It's crazy to think that those network troubles would cause phones issues with switching like that. I live just outside a 4g area, so I'm always on 3g at home. Whatever was going on was causing our phones to not even lock in on the 3g signal when there was no 4g signal present at all.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> Things seem to be back to normal now. It's crazy to think that those network troubles would cause phones issues with switching like that. I live just outside a 4g area, so I'm always on 3g at home. Whatever was going on was causing our phones to not even lock in on the 3g signal when there was no 4g signal present at all.


On a mixed LTE/CDMA network, there is a protocol that helps an LTE phone select a data network and switch between them. It is deployed on all segments of the network (not just LTE segments) and without it, we can't get data at all. That why we'll have issues like this that will knock out all data to LTE devices but not affect CDMA-only devices.


----------



## lowballer (Dec 7, 2011)

I did not experience any data outage during the advertised VZW outage on 12/7, but, starting at 5:40pm last night, I no longer have any 3G coverage. I'm clearly outside of the 4g area at home. I get perfect 4g coverage at work, but if I switch to CDMA mode, I get nothing. For reference, I am in southern/central CT. I'm starting down the road of flashing new radios or just starting over by going with the ODIN back to stock. I am on Humble 5.0 RC2 with the EP4P radios currently.


----------



## lowballer (Dec 7, 2011)

OK, so I flashed back to the non-rooted stock 2.3.6 and I can successfully toggle between 3g and 4g and the pickup is quick. I then flashed to a stock rooted version and the 3g disappears again. I love my rooted Charge, but can't understand why I am losing 3g when rooted and have it when I am stock. Any help would be appreciated. TIA.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

lowballer said:


> OK, so I flashed back to the non-rooted stock 2.3.6 and I can successfully toggle between 3g and 4g and the pickup is quick. I then flashed to a stock rooted version and the 3g disappears again. I love my rooted Charge, but can't understand why I am losing 3g when rooted and have it when I am stock. Any help would be appreciated. TIA.


Your rom....what are the details?
What rom?
What kernel?
What radio?


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

Is the 3g network down today again?? I am having insane data 4g drops and never have seen 3g all day.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is still along the same discussion path, but has anyone had any call quality problems with the stock ota? I've had several instances where the other party could no longer hear me. Some cases where the incoming audio would get garbled for a few second and then clear up. This has also happened on my wife's phone (same stock config). Calls to her (charge-to-charge) would frequently garble. I think I've also noticed weaker 4G signal in some areas, but that could just be where I live.

I'm trying to gather some info before I call verizon or flash the ep4p radios (because I know those worked really good).

Thanks


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> This is still along the same discussion path, but has anyone had any call quality problems with the stock ota? I've had several instances where the other party could no longer hear me. Some cases where the incoming audio would get garbled for a few second and then clear up. This has also happened on my wife's phone (same stock config). Calls to her (charge-to-charge) would frequently garble. I think I've also noticed weaker 4G signal in some areas, but that could just be where I live.
> 
> I'm trying to gather some info before I call verizon or flash the ep4p radios (because I know those worked really good).
> 
> Thanks


If you flash the ep4p radio, you're going to want to flash an ep4p kernel as well.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

lane32x said:


> If you flash the ep4p radio, you're going to want to flash an ep4p kernel as well.


Why is that? Radios are independent of roms and kernels.


----------

